# please critique jumping video ! [audition video]



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i love the beginning in the indoor. The cropping does lop your head off in a couple frames... but nothing that i think matters or take away from the video. 
In the indoor you are ON POINT. All your distances are perfect and she's listening and going nicely. I'm not in love with your outdoor jumping, but only because i feel like she begins to build and build and starts to take you for a drag. She rushes a couple strides out and is rushy through the lines. But either way, i think it all showcases her athleticism, and your lovely riding.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

All I have to critique is keeping a steady balanced canter but forward and peered up from the hind up to the jumps, between jumps and not getting before the horse a couple strides before the jumps, stay up with your chest too!
Looks great!
I'm so jealous!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks guys ! she really is enjoying jumping some higher stuff =]

im thinking of taking out the last line in the full course outside. its a long 5 stride and if you notice she only put four strides in =/ in the last line she gets the striding correct and is under control ! 

i loved her inside, she was very good after about 20 minutes of landing off the jumps and squealing lol

Because this is an audition video i dont think she has to be 100% perfect but she does have to be really good. do you think this is a good video for that ??


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a great video for an audition video. It shows that both you and your horse and confident and comfortable with the height and with each other, and shows that you still have things to work on. If I would running a clinic I would think you would be the perfect client, clearly showing a high skill level, with want to learn more and improve your skill


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you !

i really hope we get in, its a clinic with Jimmy Wofford at the midwest horse fair so its a pretty big deal


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

In your outdoor riding, up and down the hills, you rode accurately to the jumps. On some of the downhill jumps you had to sit up and make your mare wait when she didn't want to wait, and you demonstrated some very very good riding. You were very good both indoor and out, but I loved the way you rode the hills. Good luck and I hope you get a slot in the clinic!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

updownrider said:


> In your outdoor riding, up and down the hills, you rode accurately to the jumps. On some of the downhill jumps you had to sit up and make your mare wait when she didn't want to wait, and you demonstrated some very very good riding. You were very good both indoor and out, but I loved the way you rode the hills. Good luck and I hope you get a slot in the clinic!


thank you for you nice words =] i hope i get in too !!

do you event ?


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> thank you for you nice words =] i hope i get in too !!
> 
> do you event ?


Not in a long time! I'm more involved in show jumping.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats cool though. 
what level do you compete at ?
i used to do a lot of hunters and still do from time to time. i would love to do jumpers but gypsy jumps pretty round so im not sure she would be competitive =P


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oooh, a Jim Wofford clinic? Good luck getting in! Love the video. By simply showing continuous footage instead of tons of edits shows you are consistently riding your horse well instead of editing out miss after miss. When do you find out?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Oooh, a Jim Wofford clinic? Good luck getting in! Love the video. By simply showing continuous footage instead of tons of edits shows you are consistently riding your horse well instead of editing out miss after miss. When do you find out?


thanks ! im still trying to decide if the second to last line [last line in the outdoor course, not the line by itself] should be taken out, im just not sure if it makes her look crazy or like she can open up her stride haha. 

im not sure when i would find out by, the deadline for audition videos is dec 15, but horse fair isnt until april so somewhere in between there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't offer any constructive advice, as I don't know much about jumping. I can tell bad jumping when I see it. And really good jumping. And I think you are in the latter category. I would be thrilled to be able to jump half as well.

Good luck!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks tiny !


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the video, you guys did very well! It's okay that you're not perfect and have stuff to work on, like posters above have mentioned. If you were perfect, why would you need to go to a clinic? What I can tell from the video is that you guys have potential and are worth investing time in. They'd be silly not to give you a slot in the clinic! Good luck!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks !


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Overall very, VERY good.
For whatever reason I think you may be sitting back in the saddle a FRACTION too soon, but that's probably just because my instructor drilled into our heads to stay off the horse's back until you're already over the jump...


----------

